# XTZ- Microphone use with Rew?



## mdelhaj (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi
I have just purchased the XTZ-Room anaylzer kit, and i was just wondering wether if i can use XTZ-Mic with Rew instead of the room anaylzer software? is there a calibration file for the xtz-mic ? Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, you can use the XTZ mic with REW, as long as you have a calibration file for it. Sorry, but we don’t have one.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

